# [22-10-07] Gentoo-Pub Bologna

## Peach

Salve gente, finalmente siamo resuscitati per organizzare un gentoo pub in quel di Bologna.

La data per il momento è lunedì prossimo, ma se non vi va bene proponete.

Per il posto pensavo a Scrubs che è un piccolo pub all'inizio di Strada Maggiore, ma se ne conoscete altri dite pure.

Orario? 9:30?

Dite la vostra che ho detto la mia.

Modificate la lista se volete partecipare:

```
Peach

HombreMagique

Laiho

earcar

spacerabbit
```

PS: grazie a coda per l'idea

----------

## earcar

Grande, finalmente un GentooPub a Bologna  :Smile: 

Beh ora fatevi avanti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

direi era ora.....

presente e non credo da solo..

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> direi era ora.....
> 
> presente e non credo da solo..

 

ottimo  :Smile: 

per la location purtroppo ho scoperto che Scrubs chiude alle 21.

rimanendo sempre in quella zona potremmo fare in qualche altro locale abbastanza noto tipo Irish in via Zamboni.

Se avete posti migliori proponete, come diceva Laiho "preferisco sperimentare se posso" (o qualcosa del genere)  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

.. pero' di lunedi' significa fare davvero i campanilisti...   :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> .. pero' di lunedi' significa fare davvero i campanilisti...  
> 
> Coda

 

io avevo detto mercoledì, ma qui il mercoledì la gente va a feste e quindi l'unico momento di relax è il lunedì  :Wink: 

vuoi venire anche tu?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> vuoi venire anche tu?

 

in mezzo alla settimana come caspiterina facciamo, noialtri sfigati abitanti in quel non_di_bologna  :Wink:  ?

tiriamo in piedi un GentooWeekend con gita fuori porta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   vuoi venire anche tu? 
> 
> in mezzo alla settimana come caspiterina facciamo, noialtri sfigati abitanti in quel non_di_bologna  ?
> 
> tiriamo in piedi un GentooWeekend con gita fuori porta 
> ...

 

si può fare

tipo post gentooday ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> tipo post gentooday ?

 

uhmm.. nente male, nente nente male... apropos.. ma si sa che fine abbiamo fatto.. 'ndo andremo, alla fin fine ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   tipo post gentooday ? 
> 
> uhmm.. nente male, nente nente male... apropos.. ma si sa che fine abbiamo fatto.. 'ndo andremo, alla fin fine ?
> 
> 

 

Il GDay? Imola.

Per la "G fuori porta" se é in dicembre/gennaio potrei esserci anche io  :Wink: 

----------

## Dece

Finalmente! Io ci sono!

Se andiamo in via Zamboni: o Irish, o Empire o Transilvania dovunque va bene basta che ci sia birra

Al Transilvania se si fa aperitivo, ultimamente si mangia di nuovo come dei maiali  :Smile: 

Intanto spargo un po la voce anche al di fuori del forum  :Wink: 

Dece

----------

## crisandbea

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Finalmente! Io ci sono!
> 
> Se andiamo in via Zamboni: o Irish, o Empire o Transilvania dovunque va bene basta che ci sia birra 
> 
> Al Transilvania se si fa aperitivo, ultimamente si mangia di nuovo come dei maiali 
> ...

 

concordo con Dece.

Aggiorno la lista

```

Peach

HombreMagique

Laiho

earcar

spacerabbit

crisandbea

dece
```

Forza gente vi attendiamo numerosi(sopratutto le fanciulle)  :Very Happy: .

----------

## LastHope

Sono in forse, perché devo capire se il mio gruppo di DnD ha deciso di giocare il lunedí o no...

Se no, direi che ci sono  :Smile: 

----------

## earcar

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Se andiamo in via Zamboni: o Irish, o Empire o Transilvania dovunque va bene basta che ci sia birra

 

Quoto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sorchino

Ok, quindi addio sperimentazione :>

Comunque sia dovrebbe esserci anche un amico che viene su proprio perche` dopo 3 mesi senza aggiornare gli si e` rotta la gentoo e deve fare la tesi, gh

(sono Laiho)

----------

## Peach

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Ok, quindi addio sperimentazione :>

 

sarà per la prossima volta

confermo Irish per domani sera 

per l'ora per muoversi più tranquillamente farei 10:00 se non è un problema per gli altri.

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Comunque sia dovrebbe esserci anche un amico che viene su proprio perche` dopo 3 mesi senza aggiornare gli si e` rotta la gentoo e deve fare la tesi, gh
> 
> (sono Laiho)

 

ottimo

bel nick  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *sorchino wrote:*   Ok, quindi addio sperimentazione :> 
> 
> sarà per la prossima volta
> 
> confermo Irish per domani sera 
> ...

 

direi che le 22:00 va bene, ci si vede domani sera davanti all'irish  alle 22:00 in punto   :Very Happy: .

per chi non sà come arrivarci facci un fischio     :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

ci sono news in merito ???

chi siamo alla fine???

ciauz

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ci sono news in merito ???
> 
> chi siamo alla fine???
> 
> ciauz

 

aggiorno la lista

```
Peach

HombreMagique

Laiho +1

earcar

spacerabbit

crisandbea

dece

benve

catto

lasthope(?)
```

questi quelli che mi ricordo... più o meno  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ci sono news in merito ???
> 
> chi siamo alla fine???
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

dece  non ci sarà causa influenza,  ma forse riesco a portare io due persone extra.

a più tardi.

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

di ritorno dal mio primo Gentoo-Pub, che dire......  Fantastico..

un saluto a tutti e grazie ai presenti sia fisicamente che mentalmente per la serata     :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

e per chi non è venuto si è perso un pò di quel nettare prelibato che piace ai gentooisti.    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SbiellONE

Grazie a tutti per la serata  :Very Happy: 

....anche se sono un intruso  :Razz: 

----------

## sorchino

Maledizione, come dicevo ora a HombreMagique su irc ieri sono arrivato tardi, vi ho incrociati per un attimo senza sapere foste voi e quando ho visto che quel gruppo se ne andava ho pensato "non saranno loro".

Poi dentro non c'era nessuno pero`.

Comunque tutta colpa di xorg-server 1.4 che spacca l'ABI e del mio amico che non legge i warning... fino alle 22.30 a compilare  :Neutral: 

----------

## Peach

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Maledizione, come dicevo ora a HombreMagique su irc ieri sono arrivato tardi, vi ho incrociati per un attimo senza sapere foste voi e quando ho visto che quel gruppo se ne andava ho pensato "non saranno loro".
> 
> Poi dentro non c'era nessuno pero`.
> 
> Comunque tutta colpa di xorg-server 1.4 che spacca l'ABI e del mio amico che non legge i warning... fino alle 22.30 a compilare 

 

argh! che chiulo

beh dai ora sei costretto a non mancare alla prossima birra  :Wink: 

ieri sera è stata proprio una piacevolissima serata, grazie a tutti per la partecipazione  :Smile: 

----------

## earcar

Grazie a tutti per la bella serata.. e benvenuto sul forum al mitico SbiellONE  :Very Happy: 

Alla prossima birra  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *earcar wrote:*   

> mitico SbiellONE

 

quoto!!!

----------

## Dece

Nooooo c'era anche Sbiello.... maledetta febbre!

Spero di beccarvi tutti la prossima volta...   :Wink: 

Dece

----------

## SbiellONE

Sto pensando di gentoizzare i 3 pc dell'auletta, chi mi conosce sa di cosa parlo   :Very Happy: 

... e chi mi conosce mi darà una mano  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

finalmente sono riuscito ad uppare le foto!!!

http://picasaweb.google.it/00.rgb.studios/GentooPubBolognese

 :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> finalmente sono riuscito ad uppare le foto!!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.it/00.rgb.studios/GentooPubBolognese
> 
> 

 

Su picasa? Se l'amminstratore di questo gruppo flickr decide di prenderti a mazzate sono pronto ad aiutarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Su picasa? Se l'amminstratore di questo gruppo flickr decide di prenderti a mazzate sono pronto ad aiutarlo 

 

su flickr non ho l'account quindi non so a cosa tu ti stia riferendo  :Sad: 

so che è una mrda picasa ma era lo spazio web con minor sforzo che potessi avere

vi avevo fatto aspettare troppo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Su picasa? Se l'amminstratore di questo gruppo flickr decide di prenderti a mazzate sono pronto ad aiutarlo  
> 
> su flickr non ho l'account quindi non so a cosa tu ti stia riferendo 

 

Vedo adesso che é richiesta la login, non ci avevo fatto caso... mi riferivo al gruppo "Gentoo" creato e amministrato da earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Vedo adesso che é richiesta la login, non ci avevo fatto caso... mi riferivo al gruppo "Gentoo" creato e amministrato da earcar 

 

si, se penso poi che è stato proprio lui a farmi preferire picasa perché non ha limiti di banda ( e si vede  :Razz:  )

----------

## Scen

Ma che belle facce da Gentoo  :Cool: 

Qualcuno mi abbini i nomi alle facce, così so chi eventualmente sbeffeggiare  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Vedo adesso che é richiesta la login, non ci avevo fatto caso... mi riferivo al gruppo "Gentoo" creato e amministrato da earcar  
> 
> si, se penso poi che è stato proprio lui a farmi preferire picasa perché non ha limiti di banda ( e si vede  )

 

A ecco... orecchiomacchina tradisce se stesso quindi!

Ma su flickr o su 23hq.com non c'é banda ma si possono mettere le note alle foto, così da rendere facile rispondere a:

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi abbini i nomi alle facce, così so chi eventualmente sbeffeggiare   

 

Lo skinhead con la pelata riflessa nello specchio é earcar, quello con la barba in prima fila (se non ricordo male) dovrebbe essere benve. Gli altri non ricordo o non so....

----------

## codadilupo

non solo! Usando flickr si potrebbe permettere a certuni di vedere le foto, nonostante il blocco del proxy, che blocca proprio e solo picasa  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non solo! Usando flickr si potrebbe permettere a certuni di vedere le foto, nonostante il blocco del proxy, che blocca proprio e solo picasa 
> 
> Coda

 

è fatto apposta quel blocco, perché ti opponi!?!?!

----------

## codadilupo

perchè un proxy che blocca picasa, ma non ebay o youtube è farlocco!  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## earcar

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi abbini i nomi alle facce, così so chi eventualmente sbeffeggiare   

 

eccoti accontentato  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Qualcuno mi abbini i nomi alle facce, così so chi eventualmente sbeffeggiare    
> 
> eccoti accontentato 

 

 :Shocked: 

Quel tizio con la barbetta é Peach?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'aveva detto che aveva provato a mimare le tue fattezze per non far sentire la tua mancanza al linux day

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> L'aveva detto che aveva provato a mimare le tue fattezze per non far sentire la tua mancanza al linux day

 

Ah ecco! Adesso é tutto chiaro  :Very Happy: 

----------

